
In the Desert - Anechoic
https://gimletmedia.com/episode/53-in-the-desert/
======
Anechoic
This is a followup to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10947023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10947023)
(why people keep coming to one couple's house to find stolen/lost cell phones)

